# Grub problem after uninstalling Ubuntu 10.04!



## nisargshah95 (Jul 24, 2010)

I have 4 partitions in my hard disk. I divided the 4th partition into 2 (ext4 and swap) and installed Ubuntu 10.04. After that when I logged into windows(XP) and deleted the 2 partitions on which I had installed Ubuntu, my grub disappeared. When I booted afterwards, the following error came:

unknown file system.
grub rescue > _

Now I cannot login to Windows. Please help!


----------



## celldweller1591 (Jul 31, 2010)

Why did u formatted the partitions.. ?? 
Now u did dat already, so boot with ur XP CD and enter recovery console and type : 
_bootcfg /rebuild
fdisk /mbr
/fixmbr
/fixboot_
and restart ur comp, see if it works !!


----------

